
Ask HN: Ever built any integrations between a SaaS product and other products? - carmenapostu
I want to know how building an integration worked for you. How long did it take to build? 
I&#x27;m currently working on a product that makes it super easy for developers and third parties to integrate with another product. It also creates fully customizable integration directories by leveraging existing APIs.<p>The product, Saasler, essentially works on API mapping systems and its core is an entire ecosystem of pre-built functionality to interconnect APIs, meaning you don’t need to create custom code from scratch for each integration. It also manages your platform of integrations with third-party products, so you can just focus on your core product (as you should).<p>I am currently looking for help with EARLY VALIDATION, because I want to make sure the product is built upon potential users’ REAL needs. Please take a look at saasler.com for more info or ask me any questions you might have, I&#x27;m happy to discuss :).
======
Loren_Brewster
I have had so many troubles managing all the integrations that my SaaS has,
every day new apps are requested to be integrated by our users and my dev team
works long sprints to make that possible, this is an interesting idea. I will
like to see how your product works and how much time will save my team. Can we
schedule a demo?

~~~
carmenapostu
Hi Loren, I feel your pain. Please go to
[http://www.saasler.com/contact/](http://www.saasler.com/contact/) and let me
know in your comments when would be a good time to talk.

------
gssbzn
I built an invoicing integration with a tool our customers were already using
and wanted to connect with. The whole team set up a two-week long sprint to
make that integration live (though it eventually took us longer), and went
back to our core product afterwards. Btw, your product looks pretty
interesting, do you do any demos?

~~~
carmenapostu
Sure gssbzn, please go to
[http://www.saasler.com/contact/](http://www.saasler.com/contact/) and let's
schedule a talk

------
hans_servic
Can i have multiple integrations?, cuz ive been trying a LOT of Saas services
with api integrations but they just allow 1 integration per app, and that
REALLY sucks :/

~~~
carmenapostu
You can build an entire ecosystem for all your integrations, however many they
are.

